# choosing where to live



## karenangell (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi I was was just wondering, there seems to be a lot of expats on this forum that have moved about quite a bit. We are coming over in september to find a property to rent for a year in the mijas area. We have been various parts of spain for the last ten years or so, and I liked this area, but i suppose its like england, lots of people try different places before they settle. Was wondering why some of you who have lived in the south east ie costa del sol, have now gone to the south eastern side valencia, as I have too been here on holiday, years ago. Was it due to not liking the costa del sol or just that you wanted a change? Is it hotter in the costa del sol than the valencian region? or the same.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

karenangell said:


> Hi I was was just wondering, there seems to be a lot of expats on this forum that have moved about quite a bit. We are coming over in september to find a property to rent for a year in the mijas area. We have been various parts of spain for the last ten years or so, and I liked this area, but i suppose its like england, lots of people try different places before they settle. Was wondering why some of you who have lived in the south east ie costa del sol, have now gone to the south eastern side valencia, as I have too been here on holiday, years ago. Was it due to not liking the costa del sol or just that you wanted a change? Is it hotter in the costa del sol than the valencian region? or the same.


We moved three times before we settled but it was all within the same area. We looked around at a couple of inland towns but prefer to be a short distance from the sea. We don't like living in towns but like to be near one. We prefer small, quiet places with few other Northern European immigrants and no discos, bars etc.
The CdS has a very pleasant climate which is why so many of us immigrants and retired Spaniards settle in the area. It's hotter inland in summer and colder in winter than it is nearer to the coast.
The CdS is in my experience hotter than the Valencia region.


----------



## karenangell (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok thank you for your reply. I hope that we will be able to make spain our home and I think we would prefere the cds rather than the costa brava personally but you never know one day I could be eating my words lol


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There are other Costas you know ...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Not all Spain is Iberian, photos on the below link


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> There are other Costas you know ...


Very beautiful, I agree....for some reason that photo reminds reminds me of Bournemouth.....but prone to being blasted by very strong winds....
OK for a solid person like me but OH who is very slim would spend much of the time anchored to something solid....me probably....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

And here's a quiet CdS beach....no high-rise, beach bar or anything. Just sea and sand. .


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Very beautiful, I agree....for some reason that photo reminds reminds me of Bournemouth.....but prone to being blasted by very strong winds....
> OK for a solid person like me but OH who is very slim would spend much of the time anchored to something solid....me probably....


The wind has its advantages. It keeps the flies away and gets the washing dry in half an hour! It only blows occasionally, and provided you've got a nice sunny sheltered spot to sit in, it's not really a problem. 

I can always tell when there is a wind coming because there is a thin layer of dense cloud over the sierra between me and where Jimenato lives. It's called the _barba del Levante_, something to do with atmospheric pressure I think.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> The wind has its advantages. It keeps the flies away and gets the washing dry in half an hour! It only blows occasionally, and provided you've got a nice sunny sheltered spot to sit in, it's not really a problem.
> 
> I can always tell when there is a wind coming because there is a thin layer of dense cloud over the sierra between me and where Jimenato lives. It's called the _barba del Levante_, something to do with atmospheric pressure I think.


My son and dil reconnoitred that area when deciding where to buy property. They thought it was largely unspoilt and beautiful but since they wanted to buy literally within minutes of the beach they settled further east, five minutes from where we live.
My dil loves the sea and although they have a pool in front of them she prefers to take her sun lounger and book to the beach.

I have read that there are proposals to build a vast complex on the former Gaddhafi land near us. If that goes ahead, the peace and tranquillity of our little corner will vanish never to return...as might we.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I have read that there are proposals to build a vast complex on the former Gaddhafi land near us. If that goes ahead, the peace and tranquillity of our little corner will vanish never to return...as might we.


Especially if there's a mezquita .


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Especially if there's a mezquita .



I once stayed with Turkish friends in their house in Salihli. Around three in the morning I was woken by the tinny recorded sound of the call to prayer emanating from a nearby mosque. Seconds later another started, then another, then another....
It wouldn't have been so bad if they had all synchronised their watches.


----------

